# רעיונות לירח דבש



## yoli (16/4/12)

רעיונות לירח דבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אנחנו מתחתנים לפני ראש השנה ואולי אפשר לנסוע בתקופת החגים ולהפסיד מינימום ימי עבודה 
למרות המחיר... זה עדיף כי לא באמת ניתן להפסיד הרבה ימי עבודה . 
מה אתם מתכננים? אילו רעיונות יש? באופן אישי אני לא רוצה לאירופה אבל זו סתם דעתי


----------



## Bobbachka (16/4/12)

חושפת בפעם הראשונה את התכנון שלנו... 
טה-דה!





אנחנו רצינו חופשה מפנקת של בטן-גב באיים כלשהם.
מאחר שאת הטיול "הגדול" עשינו שנה שעברה (לארה"ב) אין סיכוי שיאשרו לי להיעדר מהעבודה מעבר לימי החופש שיש לי.
מאחר שחופשה באיים (קנריים, מלדיביים וכו') היא מאוד יקרה (לאור העובדה שכבר הוצאנו סכום של כמה עשרות אלפי שקלים בשנה שעברה) החלטנו על טנריף!

זה אי (אפשר לומר אירופאי, אפשר לומר אפריקאי) ששייך לספרד אבל נמצא מול חופי מרוקו. ברגע שקראתי ביקורות של ישראלי ש"משבחים" את האי על כך שהוא רגוע, משעמם ויש בו הרבה תיירים אנגלים ידעתי לחלוטין שזה היעד!

אנחנו מתכננים לטוס לשבוע-שבוע וחצי בספטמבר. בגלל כל מיני אילוצי עבודה, טרם קנינו כרטיסים וכו', אבל זה הרעיון.


----------



## siki18 (16/4/12)

בת דודה שלי הייתה שם בירח דבש 
והם ממש נהנו!!! זה יעד מעולה, בחירה טובה


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

נשמע מעולה רשמתי..


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

מוווי לייק


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (16/4/12)

בדיוק לא מזמן מישהי סיפרה כמה היא רוצה לטנריף 
א*** זאת את? ושגם היא ראתה תמונות ומדהים שם.

וגם אנחנו באותו מצב. מאוד רוצה מקסיקו, לאפלנד, משהו ענק כזה ובלתי נשכח, אבל בשנה שעברה היינו במלדיביים ובסרי לנקה (ההצעה), ובניו יורק (החתונה האזרחית).. אז אני מאוד רוצה יעד לא יקר בצורה מטורפת אבל בכל זאת מפנק.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

בהתחלה רצינו איסלנד או לפלנד 
גם אנחנו בהתחלה רצינו לנסוע לאיסלנד או ללפלנד, אבל משום מה זה ירד מהפרק להפעם.


----------



## shilataaa (18/4/12)

איסלנד 
אנחנו היינו בקיץ האחרון באיסלנד, מקום חלומי!!!!! 
אם תירצי המלצות אשמח לעזור


----------



## ירוק2012 (18/4/12)

ירח דבש בלפלנד 
לפני כמה שבועות העליתי כאן קרדיטים והבטחתי לחסור ולספר על ירח הדבש 
ראיתי שפתחתן שרשור בנושא אז נראה לי מתאים לרשום את זה כאן 
באמת שאין לי מילים - לפלנד מדהימה , נהנינו מאוד 
החופשה לא הייתה חופשה עמוסה ומירוץ נגד הזמן כמו שבד"כ אני רגילה מחופשות באירופה או ארה"ב 
שילבנו בין מנוחה, טיולים, ספארי אופנועי שלג, מזחלות כלבים, קצת סקי והיה מעולה 
נסענו בתקופה מצוינת - עדיין יש שלג והנוף מדהים ויש אור יום עד 22:00 בלילה 
בחורף לא הייתי ממליצה לנסוע , הטמפ' יורדות מתחת למינוס 40 ויש חושך רוב שעות היום ובקיץ הטמפ' עולות ואין שלג 
התקופה הזו הכי מומלצת (מרץ אפריל) בתקופה הזו הטמפ' הן בין מינוס 12 ל מעלות בודדות מעל האפס כך שעדיין יש שלג אך לא קר מידי 
אני מצרפת מס' תמונות , אם יהיה ביקוש אשמח לפרט עוד


----------



## ירוק2012 (18/4/12)




----------



## ירוק2012 (18/4/12)




----------



## Cuenca (18/4/12)

וואו! נראה מדהים!


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

תפרטי תפרטי 
וגם עלויות? נסעתם עם איזו קבוצה מהארץ או שאפשר לעשות את זה לבד?


----------



## gilguliti (19/4/12)

יש ביקוש! עוד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אלה פשוט הנופים הכי מרהיבים שיש,
איזה כיף לכם!


----------



## elin86 (19/4/12)

איזה מהמם!!! 
אני רוצה עוד תמונות של הכלבים שם.. איפה בעצם מטיילים שם?


----------



## Bobbachka (17/4/12)

אומנם השם שלי מתחיל בא' 
אבל יש בו רק 3 אותיות


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

תוכלי לחשוף מחיר ? גם במסר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

ירח הדבש שלנו יהיה בחגים 
המחשבה שלכם להתחבר לחגים נכונה. 
זה גם מה שאנחנו עשינו ויוצא לי להחסיר חודש ושבוע מהעבודה שלי (אני לא מאמינה שהסכימו לי!). 
קנינו כבר כרטיסי טיסה ואנחנו טסים לפרו + אקוודור (איי הגלפגוס). 

הבעיה בחגי ספטמבר היא כמובן - מזג האוויר. יש יעדים שאי אפשר, בגלל שיקולי מזג אוויר, לנסוע אליהם בספטמבר- ובגלל זה החלטנו על פרו (היינו רוצים ארגנטינה- אבל חלק גדול מהמקומות שם סגורים בגלל השלג - כמו למשל פטגוניה). 

אתם יכולים לטייל במרכז אמריקה - למשל, גואטמאלה ומקסיקו. גיסתי ובעלה נסעו לשם וגיסתי אמרה שהיא יותר נהנתה בגואטמאלה. 
אתם כמובן גם יכולים לנסוע לניו יורק. 

הכל שאלה של תקציב... כמו כל דבר בחיים.  
האם מקומות העבודה שלכם סגורים בסוכות?


----------



## siki18 (16/4/12)

גוואטמה ומקסיקו 
אנחנו גם עשינו גוואטמלה ומקסיקו (לא כירח דבש), חודש בספטמבר. 
זה יעד מעולה לירח דבש לדעתי, ואני דיי מצטערת שכבר עשינו אותו ולא שמרנו לירח דבש. ממליצה מאוד!


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)




----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (16/4/12)

אפשר פירוט על המסלול/ועלויות? 
אם בא לך גם במסר :9


----------



## siki18 (16/4/12)

פירוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נחתנו בגוואטמלה סיטי וישר תפסנו מונית שירות לאנטיגואה. נשארנו שם כמה ימים וכל פעם יצאנו לטיול אחר. שם כם עשינו טיפוס להר געש פעיל שהיה ממש כיף וחוויתי (אני טיפסתי על סוס אז ככה שגם מי שלא ממש בכושר, כמוני, לא צריך לוותר על החוויה המדהימה הזו).
לאחר מכן המשכנו לאגם אטיטלן, היינו שם בערך שבוע כאשר כל פעם ישנו בעיירה אחרת. לכל עיירה יש את הקטע שלה והדברים המיוחדים. 
לאחר מכן, המשכנו וישנו במן שמורת טבע ומשם יצאנו למספר טיולים. היעד הבא היה עיירה הקרובה לגבול עם מקסיקו, שם לקחנו סיור בו הולכים לראות את הפירמידות עם הזריחה (מדהים!!!). משם עברנו את הגבול עם סירה ונסיעות. מעבר הגבול היה לא הכי נעים, בדיעבד אולי הייתי מתכננת את המסלול אחרת ועוברת את הגבול בטיסה. מצד שני, המעבר בצורה הזו זול משמעותית ובסופו של דבר גם משהו שנספר לנכדים. 
במקסיקו היינו בסן קריסטובל ועוד עיירה. בסן קריסטובל היינו כמעט שבוע, זו מן עיר שממנה יוצאים לטיולים וגם העיר עצמה ממש כיפית ואירופאית. 
לאחר מכן עשינו נסיעת לילה של 18 שעות (אם אני זוכרת נכון) לכיוון החופים. החופים שם מדהימים (היינו גם במקסיקו ועוד חופים בעולם ולדעתי אלו החופים הכי יפים). בחופים היינו בערך שבוע וחצי, עשינו את טולום, איסלה מוחרס, פלאיה דל כרמן וקנקון. מדהים!!! בחופים גם עשינו בטן גב וגם טיילנו וצללנו. משם טסנו לארץ.

קצת קשה לי להגיד עלויות בגלל שזה היה לפני שנתיים. אם אני זוכרת נכון זה 10-15 אלף שקל לזוג נראה לי בלי כרטיסי טיסה. המחיה שם ממש לא יקרה ואפשר לישון באחלה מלונות בעלות יחסית נמוכה. 

אם את רוצה הסבר מפורט יותר עם השמות של המקומות וכו וגם טיפים תגידי לי. יש לי מחברת אצל ההורים עם יותר מידע.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

נשמע פצצה.. כמה ימים הייתם בסך הכל? 
ורק במקסיקו? היית אומרת שהחלק של גוואטמלה פחות חוויתי ממקסיקו?


----------



## siki18 (19/4/12)

היינו 4 שבועות 
במקסיקו היינו משהו כמו שבוע וחצי. 
שני החלקים של הטיול מאוד שונים. החלק של גוואטמלה הוא יותר טיול, וגואטמלה מדינה יותר עניה וזה מתבטא ברמה של הבתי מלון (אכסניות יותר נכון) והן במחירים הזולים יותר. מקסיקו זה יותר תיירותי, בלי יותר מידי טיולים רגליים ויותר נופש. 
זה מאוד תלוי במה אתם מחפשים, אפשר להיות גם רק במקסיקו יותר מחודש, מקסיקו ענקית!!! אנחנו היינו רק בחלק מאוד קטן שלה.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

ואי טוב, אני מקווה שהמחירים לא עלו יותר מדי 
15 שקל לזוג נשמע לי סביר למחייה של חודש של כיף חיים. כן לא כולל הכרטיסים כמובן


----------



## siki18 (19/4/12)

אלף כן?! חחחח


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

כן


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

רעיון נפלא למרות שבן זוגי 
היה שם פעמיים!!
אני מורה אז כן הילדים בחופש וזה יוצא שאני אקח שבוע חופש רגיל. מקווה שיסכימו.
הוא יותר גמיש עובד בסטרטאפ ויש מי שיגבה אותו. 
חשבתי על ארה"ב.. גוואטמלה מקסיקו נשמע טוב..רושמת! 
אאני מבינה נכון את נוסעת הרבה אחרי ?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

אנחנו התחתנו בנובמבר 2011 
וניסע לירח הדבש בסוף אוגוסט 2012. 
היו כל מיני אילוצים - כמה חודשים לפני החתונה התחלתי עבודה חדשה ולחתונה לקחתי שבוע חופש, אז חשבתי שלא יהיה הולם לבקש עוד חופש וגם רציתי לנסוע לחופש ארוך ורציתי לתת מספיק התראה לפני. 

לי זה יוצא טוב כי אני עו"ד, ובקיץ יש פגרה - כך גם בסוכות. יש מעט מאד ימי עבודה בחודש ספטמבר ואת כל המטלות שיש לי שצריך להגיש במהלך הנסיעה אכין בפגרה - כי ממילא עובדים. בימי העבודה הבודדים שיש בספטמבר והם לא ימי פגרה - בגלל שאני עובדת במשרד- אם יש משהו שוטף שיגיע בזמן שאני בחופש, הוא יטופל.


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)




----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

אז אני מבינה שאני ישנה בעמידה 
אם אני מתחתנת בספטמבר ורוצה ישר אחרי לטוס..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

נו... אז תתחילי לברר. 
אני חושבת שעדין לא מאוחר מדי. 
אם תשלחי לי מסר אני אשלח לך את הטלפון של סוכנת נסיעות מקסימה שעזרה לי, למרות ששיגעתי אותה עם הרבה שינויים והתלבטויות, למצוא כרטיסי טיסה.

הכיוון הוא בגדול מרכז אמריקה?


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

תודה רבה 
רק הולכת היום לצלם לסגור איתו ורצה לחיפושים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. צריכה עוד לשאול את בן הזוג . לטעמי האישי טנריף/סין/ משהו באמריקה  
קצת כללי אבל נראה לי ככה... אשמח למסר


----------



## בסוף גם אני נפלתי (16/4/12)

אנחנו טסים לארגנטינה בסוף ספטמבר 
ירח דבש של 3 שבועות  בן הזוג משם במקור, ולפיו כבר יהיה אביב בתקופה שניסע. אם באמת אזור הדרום יהיה סגור ברובו, ניסע לצפון, בכל מקרה זה נראה לי מקום מדהים ואנחנו מאוד מתרגשים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

אני בטוחה שיהיה לכם מדהים! 
אורן לא רצה לוותר על פטגוניה ולכן שמרנו את ארגנטינה לפעם אחרת...


----------



## BitNunit (17/4/12)

לא לוותר על פטגוניה!! 
חזרנו עכשיו משלושה שבועות בארגנטינה וצ'ילה והיה מדהים, בעיקר פטגוניה (גם הצד הארגנטינאי וגם הצ'ילאני) 
(מוזמנת להציץ בתמונות משם בפליקר בחתימה שלי)
לירח הדבש לפני שנתיים נסענו לגוואטמלה ובליז, היה מעולה אבל לטעמי הנופים של ארגנטינה וצ'ילה הרבה יותר מרשימים..


----------



## client (21/4/12)

אז הנה ---> 
אנחנו היינו במקסיקו וגאוטמלה במשל 45 ימים מלאים שזה משהו קרוב לחודש וחצי +.
את הטיול כולו אירגנה אישתי, כאשר אני הייתי אחרי על כלל התקציב.
לא פשוט בעובדה כי אני, אישית, לא מסוגל לישון במלונות דרכים בהם השירותים/מקלחת נמצאים מחוץ לחדר - אם כל הכבוד זו חופשה ולא עינוי.

הוספנו גם את ניו יורק בסוף ל-4-5 ימים (עקרונית היינו צריכים להיות שם שבוע) אבל זה התקצר כי התעכבנו בקנקון בגלל הסופה.

אם מישהו רוצה עוד פרטים וכדומה - בשמחה.


----------



## זרימת חיים (16/4/12)

אנחנו מתחתנים בספטמבר ומתכוונים לטוס ישר אחרי 
יש לנו כחודש וחצי גג.
מתלבטים בין מקסיקו-פנמה-קוסטה ריקה-גוואטמלה או כל שילוב אחר שיספיק לטווח זמן שיש לנו.
אגב אולי מישהי יודעת מתי כדאי להזמין כרטיסי טיסה ליעדים האלו?


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

אני מאמינה שבקרוב.. תבלו


----------



## siki18 (16/4/12)

מניסיון 
כדאי להזמין כמה שיותר זמן לפני כי יש הבדל משמעותי במחירים וגם בנוחות הטיסות (אורך קונקשנים וכאלה). אנחנו הזמנו כרטיסים לגוואטמלה ומקסיקו חצי שנה לפני


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

מניסיון - כמה שיותר מהר 
אנחנו קנינו כרטיסים לסוף אוגוסט בסוף חודש מרץ. 
קצת התמהמנו עם ההחלטה ובינתיים - מהרגע שהתחלנו לברר ועד לרגע שקנינו את הכרטיס המחיר של הכרטיס עלה בכמה עשרות דולרים (מדובר בכרטיס יקר מאד ממילא) ובחלק מהטיסות לא היו מקומות (רצינו טיסה שתהיה לנו נוחה). 

בקיצור, ככל שמקדימים להזמין הכרטיס זול יותר, אבל מרגע שמזמינים לא ניתן לבטל....

אני הייתי לוקחת את זה כפרויקט להתלבט יום יומיים על מה רוצים ולנסות למצוא כרטיס. אני נעזרתי בסוכנת נסיעות שנתנה לי כל מיני חלופות וחיפשה לי כרטיסים במחיר סביר. 
שילמתי 1,700$ לכרטיס - כולל טיסה פנימית. 
הטיסות הן - ת"א - לימה (פרו), לימה - קיטו (אקוודור), אקוודור ישראל. 

הטיסה הפנימית בין פרו לאקוודור היא שבוע לפני שחוזרים לישראל. 
ניתן לשנות את התאריכים/ נמלי יציאה בתשלום של בסביבות ה-200$. לא ניתן לבטל. 

אם את מתכננת לבקר ביותר ממדינה אחת במרכז אמריקה שווה לך להזמין את הטיסה כך שאת נוחתת ביעד אחד וחוזרת מיעד אחר - כדי לחסוך בזמן - למרות שזה מייקר במעט את הכרטיס. 
אם את רוצה טיסה פנימית - עדיף לעשות תוכנית מסודרת של הטיול ולקנות את הטיסה הפנימית יחד עם כרטיסי הטיסה - כדי לקבל מחיר טוב. 
כשאת מזמינה כרטיס טיסה שמגיעה ליעד אחד ויוצאת חזרה מיעד אחר- את יכולה לקבל במסגרת החבילה גם טיסה פנימית בתוספת סבירה למחיר (טיסות פנימיות הן לפעמים יקרות). לנו התוספת של חזרה מיעד אחר (כלומר מקיטו ולא מלימה) ושל הטיסה הפנימית- הייתה באיזור 300$. 

אתם יכולים לנסות להזמין טיסות פנימית כשאתם כבר במרכז אמריקה אבל... א. זה לא יוזיל לכם את המחיר אם לא ייקר, ב. כשיש זמן קצר או מוגבל יחסית יש הרבה פחות גמישות. היתרון של לקנות כרטיסים לטיסה הפנימית כשאתם כבר במרכז אמריקה הוא אם אתם מחפשים יותר גמישות ולא סגורים על תוכנית הטיול. 
אבל אם אתם יכולים להגיע להחלטה בקשר לתכנון כלשהו של הטיול (כמו אצלנו שידענו שאנחנו רוצים שבוע באקוודור לצורך הטיול בגלפגוס והזמנתי את הטיסה הפנימית בהתאם- ועכשיו הזמנתי גם קרוז) - אז יהיה לכם עדיף לסגור את הטיסה הפנימית מכאן - ואז לא תצטרכו להגיע עם זמן ספייר לעיר שאתם טסים ממנה כדי לקנות / למצוא כרטיסי טיסה וגם לא תבזבזו זמן טיול יקר בחיפושים והתמקחויות עם סוכני נסיעות.


----------



## פשושית1122 (16/4/12)

עכשיו! 
אנחנו טסים באוגוסט לפנמה וארה"ב וכבר קנינו כרטיסים לפני כשלושה חודשים.
ראיתי שמחודש לחודש המחירים התחילו לעלות וביחס למחיר ששילמנו, המחיר של כרטיס עכשיו גבוה ב300$ לכרטיס.

הסוכן אמר לי שטיסות צ'רטר בד"כ מוזלות לקראת הטיסה עצמה, אבל בטיסה סדירה זה ההפך.


----------



## זרימת חיים (16/4/12)

וואו מתחילה לחרוש את הנט, תודה שהערתן אותי!! 
שאלה נוספת לחדוש וחצי, לא טיול פאר אבל גם לא מוזנח מדי, על איזה סכום כסף הייתן מסתמכות?


----------



## פשושית1122 (16/4/12)

שאלת תקציב 
שאלה קשה... מציעה לך לפשפש בפורום באתר "למטייל". יש שם הערכות מחיר לכל מיני טיולים.
אנחנו נהיה רק 10 ימים בפנמה ואח"כ בארה"ב, כך שהחישוב שעשינו לא רלוונטי אליכם.
ממה שרלוונטי לפנמה- טיסות מפנמה סיטי ולסאן בלאס עולות כ60$ לאדם לכיוון.
לינה במלונות נעימים (ממש לא הוסטל ולא מלון יוקרה) עולה סביב ה70-100$ ללילה (הכוונה לסאן בלאס ובוקס).
ממה שסיפרו לי, באיים כדאי לקחת נהג עם סירה שיסתובב איתנו וזה עולה בערך 100$ ליום.


----------



## shushlush (16/4/12)

תפוז העלים את ההודעה שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו בדיוק באותה התלבטות
הפנטזיה הייתה נפאל, פנטזיה של שנים שכל פעם נדחית. וכרגיל גם השנה...
אנחנו מאוד מוגבלים בזמן בגלל עבודה שלו-לימודים שלי וכנראה שהזמן שיהיה לנו זה ספטמבר (זמן גרוע לנפאל)

כשהבנו את זה התחלנו לחשוב על יעדים חדשים ואז עלה בדעתנו - אפריקה!!
היא יכולה להכי מגוון רחב של חופשות, מבטן גב (כשהמלונות בחופי זנזיבר נחשבים ליוקרתיים והיקרים ביותר בעולם!! ואתם יכולים לבחור משהו לא  מהרמה הגבוה ביותר ולקחת משהו צנוע, רק כדי להבהיר את רמת ה"נופש" ביבשת). בנוסף יש כמובן ספארי וטרקים, וזה בלי לדבר על התרבות השונה ממה שאנחנו רגילים. את רק צריכה לבחור איזה סגנון חופשה את רוצה ולהתחיל לחקור!
אנחנו התחלנו, ולא יכולים לבחור...


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

נכון ברור שקשה לבחור  
תעדכני..


----------



## Cuenca (16/4/12)

אנחנו נוסעים לטנזניה 
מתחתנים באוגוסט אבל הנסיעה תדחה לסוף ספטמבר בגלל מבחנים שלי (מי בכלל רוצה לעשות מבחני גמר???)
רצינו 5 שבועות, יצא שבועיים וחצי (ושוב- תודה למבחנים שלי...) אבל אנחנו מתכננים ספארי וזנזיבר, בשאיפה להכניס עוד כמה ימים של טיול נוסף, אולי לשבטים המקומיים. 

מעבר לזה- איי הגלפגוס מדהימים ברמה שאי אפשר לתאר וגם גוואטמלה-מקסימו זה טיול נהדר! 

ואם מישהו מאוד פרוע ובעיקר מעוניין לעשות טרקים מקסימים במחיר זול- יכולה להמליץ מכל הלב על גאורגיה (גרוזיה)- נופים מקסימים, אנשים מדהימים ואוכל טוב. פגשנו שם כמה זוגות בירח דבש...


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

ספארי וזנזיבר 
נשמע מהמם מספיק שם שבועים וחצי? 
גם על גאורגיה שמעתי דברים טובים... בהחלט קורץ לי גיאורגיה


----------



## Cuenca (16/4/12)

בטח שלא מספיק! 
אבל זה מה שיש...

אני עוד מקווה שאני אוכל להתחמק מהשבוע הראשון של הלימודים ולהאריך בעוד כמה ימים (ניתן לשנות את התאריך של הכרטיס ב-25$) 

התכנון שלנו הוא 8 ימים לספארי, 6-7 ימים לזנזיבר והיתר זה ימי נסיעות ומעברים. כל תוספות תהיה מבורכת, אבל החלטנו ששווה לנסוע גם אם זה רק מה שנספיק.

ולגבי גרוזיה- אם תרצי פרטים, אשמח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  היינו לפני שנה וחצי ומאוד נהננו


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)




----------



## shushlush (16/4/12)

התכנון שלכם דומה למה שאנחנו רוצים! 
אפשר לשאול כמה עלה לכם כרטיס טיסה?
וכמה הערכות שלכם למחיה?
הבנתי שגם הספארים עצמם יקרים... זה נכון? איך אתם בוחרים לאיזה ללכת?

אנחנו לצערי עד סוף יוני נהיה רק בפנטזיות ולמידה על היעדים שמתחשק לנו, וככה נחליט מי מהם. לפני כן אנחנו פשוט לא יכולים להזמין כרטיסים ואחרי קריא השרשור הזה אני ממש מתבאסת על הקטע של המחירים...


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

אשמח גם ~!


----------



## Cuenca (16/4/12)

לשתיכן


----------



## siki18 (17/4/12)

אפשר גם בבקשה?


----------



## Cuenca (17/4/12)

בשמחה, שלחתי. 
אבל רק פרטים די ראשוניים- פשוט כי זה מה שיש עד עכשיו


----------



## s20782 (18/4/12)

יש מה לעשות שם חודש? 
אנחנו מתכננים, ירח דבש של חודש, וזה נשמע יעד מהמם...

מתי כדאי לטוס לשם?


----------



## Cuenca (18/4/12)

יש מה לעשות שם גם הרבה יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי העונה- אני לא בטוחה (פאדיחה, בד"כ אני יותר מסודרת מזה), פשוט כי אנחנו מוגבלים מאוד בתאריכים אז רק וידאנו שזה לא עונה קטסטרופלית לנסוע ולא מעבר לזה.

אם מעניין אותך- שווה להציץ באתר של "למטייל", יש שם המון מידע, כולל עונות, מה אפשר לעשות וכו'.


----------



## aviv700 (21/4/12)

זנזיבר וטנזניה 
הי גם אני ובעלי עשינו ירח דבש לאפריקה, של שלושה חודשים. בין היתר היינו גם בטנזניה וזנזיבר. אני חושבת ש-8 ימים לספארי זה ממש יותר מדי. הספארי מדהים, אבל לדעתי 4-5 ימים זה מספיק. בזנזיבר עצמה, מעבר למלונות המפנקים ובטן-גב יש שלל פעילויות שאפשר לעשות- צלילות, שחייה עם דולפינים (חוויה מדהימה), יער קופים ועוד המון דברים. חוץ מזה יש שם המון פסטיבלים, אז שווה לברר אם יש פסטיבל כלשהו בזמן שאתם מגיעים ולבקר בו גם. בטנזניה- אני יכולה להגיד לך שבדאר-א-סאלם (עיר הבירה), יש מקומות וחופים מדהימים, אפשר להפליג מהעיר לחופים ליום או יומיים, את מגיעה למקום שכאילו נלקח מחלום!!. בקיצור יש המון מה לעשות ומה לראות, חבל להשקיע כל כך הרבה ימים בספארי שהוא מדהים כשלעצמו, אבל נראה לי שמעביר את החוויה מצויין גם ב4-5 ימים. מצד שני, אני הייתי ב5 שמורות שונות, אז אולי קצת הגעתי לתחושת מיצוי..


----------



## rw12 (16/4/12)

אשמח גם למסר לגבי טנזניה 
מתכננים לטוס לקראת סוף  ספטמבר לשבועיים וחצי..
תודה


----------



## Cuenca (16/4/12)




----------



## Pic A Gift (18/4/12)

חזרתי מטנזניה וזנזיבר השבוע 
אכן מקום מדהים, אבל צריך לדעת לאן ומה. אם יש עניין אשמח להרחיב


----------



## simplicity83 (18/4/12)

איזה כיף!! 
אני אשמח לשמוע על זנזיבר - 
אפשר להתפנק שם ממש? ברמות של המלדיבים, בורה בורה וכו? 
כי אנחנו מחפשים משהו בסגנון אבל יותר קרוב.. 
ויש שם גם חיי לילה? או שהכל מותאם ליותר מבוגרים? 
אני לא מחפשת לרקוד על הבר עד חמש בבוקר  אבל שלא יסגרו את הכל ב21:00 ויהיה משעמם
כמה זמן בערך לוקח להגיע לשם? יש לנו רק 10 ימים פלוס מינוס ובגלל זה אנחנו מנסים למצוא משהו יותר קרוב מיומיים טיסות בכל כיוון, כמו כל מה שחשבנו עליו בינתיים
וגם, יש הערכה בגדול בנוגע למחירים? 


חוץ מזה, כבר שאלו פה על טנזניה אז אני מניחה שאם יש לך כוח לפרט ישמחו. 
תודה רבה!


----------



## Pic A Gift (18/4/12)

פרטים 
נצחיל מטנזניה. אנחנו הייתו בספארי. שבעה אנשים ברכב ספארי אחד (שזה מין ג'יפ מגודל)
שבוע לפני שנסענו היו כתבות בארץ כמה זאת לא העונה וכמה אין חיות. 

היה לנו מדריך מעולה שדאג לכל מחסורינו ( אפשר לקבל את הפרטים  שלו אצלי, אין לי חלק בעסקיו או ברווחיו).

הספארי מתחיל בשעה 8 בבוקר ונמשך עד בערך 7 בערב. מאוד אינטנסיבי ומעייף, ובדרך כלל הלוג'ים (שזה המלונות שבהם ישנים בספארי) דוממים עוד לפני 10 בערב...

זנזיבר זה סיפור אחר. אנחנו היינו במלון מפואר בחוף המזרחי. סה"כ העץק של המלנות המפוארים של סיני או כל מקום אחר בעולם. הכל כלול. הים בעונה הזו לא משהו וזאת בשל זרמים המובילים כמות אדירה של אצות מתות לחוף. האמת, דיי מגעיל... נסענו כשחה לחוף ים אחר (באחד האיים שמקיפים את זנזיבר), ושם היה חוף כמו בתמונות. חול לבן ומים צלולים עד אין-סוף.

סה"כ זנזיבר הוא אי של 1.5 מליון תושבים, עוני רציני, וגם ה"עיר" (Stone town)  לא מרשימה יותר מעיר מתקלפת ומלוכלכת. המסעדות / ברים מזכירים את הסצנות בסרטי הפעולה המתארות את המקום המיוזע שבו נפגשים האירופאים. 

אין הרבה מה לספר על האוכל, שהוא נסיון להדמות לאוכל שלנו. האוכל המקומי לא משהו.

אני הייתי נוסע לירח דבש לספארי - זה לא בטן/גב, אבל זאת חוויה מאוד חזקה (ללא ממש מפונקים) לחוות כזוג.

זנזיבר יכולה להיות מדהימה אם העונה נכונה (חם תמיד, אבל יש עונות של גשם, כמו עכשיו, ואז זה יכול להיות מאוד מאוד רטוב) למי שמחפש ימי ים חסרי פעילות. אבל יש לא מעט יעדים כאלו.

ומילה על הטיסות - טסנו באטיופיאן, והחברה הזו בסדר גמור. היה לנו חששות, אבל אחרי נסיון אוכל להגיד שאין מה לחשוש.


----------



## shushlush (18/4/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Pic A Gift (18/4/12)

אם אנחנו כבר כאן 
מה דעתך על האתר שבחתימה?


----------



## simplicity83 (18/4/12)

תודה 
אוף, איזה באסה... התיאור שלך על זנזיבר נשמע די מרתיע... 
אני כבר מתחילה לחשוב שעדיף לבזבז 3 ימים מתוך עשרה על טיסות, העיקר שנגיע לגן עדן אמיתי ונהנה בו שבוע, 
מאשר לטוס ליעד יותר קרוב ושיהיה לא משהו
שוב תודה על העזרה


----------



## FayeV (16/4/12)

ירח הדבש שלנו 
אנחנו נגשים לי חלום וניסע לאירלנד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בגלל שאני לא יכולה להיעדר זמן רב מהעבודה, ניסע לשבועיים, אבל אם היה לנו יותר זמן כנראה שהיינו נוסעים לקריביים - ג'מאייקה וקובה (ואלה ההמלצות שלי אלייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

וואו אירלנד.. 
נשמע יקר אבל כיףףף
לגבי הקריבים זה גם יקר נכון?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/4/12)

זה לא בהכרח יקר יותר 
בגלל שהטיסה עולה חצי ממה שעולה טיסה ליעדים מרוחקים יותר. 
ואכן, גם טיול לקריביים יקר. 

אגב, הטיול שלנו בכלל לא זול. 
יהיה לנו חודש ושבוע מחיה - מוערך בכ-1,000$ לאדם. 
טיסות (כולל טיסה פנימית) - 1,700$ לאדם. 
שבוע בגלפגוס - עוד 1,500$ לבן אדם- כולל טיסה פנימית לגלפגוס.
כלומר, סה"כ - 4,200$ לבן אדם! (זה כל כך הרבה!)

בגלל שאנחנו קצרים בזמן נאלצנו לסגור את הקרוז בגלפגוס מהארץ (אגב, הקרוז הוא בתנאים של Full Board). אם היינו סוגרים בגלפלגוס - יש סיכוי שהיינו מוזילים את העלות של הקרוז, אבל מצד שני, יש סיכוי שהיינו נתקעים גם בלי כלום - וזו חוויה של פעם בחיים שלא היינו מוכנים לפספס.

טיולים זה דבר יקר. אף אחד מאיתנו לא עשה טיול אחרי צבא, ולהערכתנו, בגלל עבודה ואילוצי חיים - זה הטיול הגדול היחיד שנעשה בזמן הקרוב. 
החלטנו שאנחנו משקיעים בטיול שאנחנו רוצים ולא עושים משהו ליד- גם אם זה הולך לשתות לנו חלק מהחסכונות שלנו.


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

זאת באמת הזדמנות חד פעמית!


----------



## FayeV (16/4/12)

אירלנד זה לא מ-א-ו-ד יקר 
ז"א, כנראה שהמחייה שם יותר יקרה מבהודו או תאילנד, אבל כרטיס הטיסה יצא לנו במחיר ממש סבבה, ולא נתאכסן במלונות אלא בהוסטלים, שזה זול יותר ולפעמים גם לא פחות טוב מבית מלון.
בנוגע לקריביים - לא ביררנו מחירים עד הסוף, אבל זה בטוח יקר יותר מאירלנד, במיוחד כי יש את הטיסה לארה"ב + הפלגה לקריביים. 
אם את רוצה מקומות מגניבים ויפים, שמעתי הרבה דברים טובים על מיאנמר וגואה.


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

יש לכן הצעות מהממות , באמת


----------



## blue skies (16/4/12)

אירלנד אהובתי 
1) אני כלכך מקנאה!!! הייתי ביולי האחרון כמעט שבועיים והתאהבתי ברמות שאני לא יכולה להסביר!!!
2) אם את צריכה המלצות אשמח לתת לך
3) אני כלכך כלכך מקנאה!!!!
4) מצרפת תמונה (אחת מיני המונים) שצילמתי 


אגב לגבי היוקר, זה לא היה לי יקר בצורה יוצאת דופן מכל מקום אחר שאולי הייתי נוסעת.


----------



## FayeV (16/4/12)

אשמח להמלצות! 
אמנם הלו"ז שלנו כבר די ידוע, אך אשמח להמלצות לפאבים\מסעדות מיוחדות, או מלכודות תיירים מהן כדאי להימנע. המקומות בהם נהיה:
Dublin, Galway, Doolin, Cork, Cashel, Kilkenny. מוזמנת גם לשלוח מסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואיפה התמונה?


----------



## bluestvixen (16/4/12)

כמו שכתבתי בתגובה לתמונה 
זה נראה לי כמו צפון אירלנד.

הייתי בכל הכנות מוותרת על קורק. בקאשל לא הייתי. באיזו תקופה אתם נוסעים? אם זה בתקופה מאוד מתויירת הייתי שוקלת לוותר על דולין או מקדישה למקום גג לילה אחד.

אם את רוצה להוסיף אותי בפייסבוק תשלחי לי מסר, יש לי כמה אלבומי אירלנד (הייתי שם 3 פעמים) ואני גם תמיד שמחה לחפור על אירלנד, זה המקום האהוב עלי בכל העולם כולו.


----------



## bluestvixen (16/4/12)

יש לי תמונה דומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה מצפון אירלנד, נכון?


----------



## bluestvixen (16/4/12)

הנה התמונה שאני צילמתי 
באותה נקודה אני חושבת, אזור Carrick-a-rede?


----------



## blue skies (17/4/12)

נכון! זה משם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואני גם מאוהבת באירלנד ומוכנה לחפור בכל הנוגע לאירלנד
תמיד אמרתי שאני אוהבת את לונדון וזה במקום ראשון אצלי ובלה בלה בלה
אבל ברגע שהייתי באירלנד, כאילו גיליתי עולם חדש....
ביום האחרון שלי באירלנד שוטטתי בעיר עם דמעות בעיניים, לא רציתי לעזוב...


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

שאלות לכל האירלנדיות 
איך הולך טיול כזה בעיקרון? כמה ימים זה "מספיק" בשביל לראות את האטרקציות המרכזיות? ושאלה דבילית ביותר "למה זה דומה" מבחינת יעדים אחרים או אופי הטיול?


----------



## blue skies (19/4/12)

אני אישית הייתי 
12 יום באירלנד שמתוכם 3 ימים הוקדשו לפסטיבל מוזיקה והשאר לטיול שזה התחלק בערך ל3 ימים בדבלים ו6 ימים בשאר אירלנד (יצא לי להיות גם בצפון וגם בדרום)
מבטיחה יותר מאוחר לשלוח מסר עם תשובה יותר מפורטת.

לגבי כמות הימים אני אישית התאהבתי באירלנד אז גם חודש לא יספיק לי , אז זה מאוד תלוי, זה גם תלוי מה את אוהבת ומה את רוצה לראות.

מבחינת דומה לא יודעת להגיד לך זה שילוב של המון דברים ביחד
כל אחד יכול למצוא משהו בין אם זה נופים מדהימים, מוזיאונים , אטרקציות וחיי לילה מסעירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל שוב, אני משוחדת כי אני מאוהבת


----------



## פשושית1122 (16/4/12)

אנחנו נוסעים לקריביים בקרוז 
שיוצא ממיאמי על הרויאל קריביאן.
העלות של הקרוז ל-7 לילות נע בין 2500$ לזוג ומטפס למעלה ככל שבוחרים חדר ברמה גבוהה יותר.
הקרוז עוצר בג'מייקה, מקסיקו והאיטי.

יש קרוזים זולים יותר באוניות פחות מפוארות גם ב750$ לאדם.


----------



## yoli (16/4/12)

נשמע טוב ממש 
אני אעשה על זה ש"ב...


----------



## simplicity83 (16/4/12)

מעולה, בדיוק השרשור שהייתי צריכה! תודה ונצל״ש 
גם אנחנו בדיוק בהתלבטויות.. 
בגלל שהבחור בסטאז׳ הוא לא יכול לקבל חופש נורמלי.. 
אז התוכנית היא לחבר בין יום כיפור וסוכות ואולי נצליח לגנוב עוד יום מכל כיוון. קצר מדי, אבל זה מה שיש ועם זה ננצח  
נשמח להמלצות ליעד אקזוטי ומפנק לבטן גב ואוכל טוב. 
אופציות פחות מתאימות : תאילנד, מקסיקו וקוסטה ריקה כי כבר היינו, ביחד ולחוד. 
התכנון המקורי היה התלבטות בין קריביים, מלדיביים, בורה בורה וכו׳ . 
השאלה אם יש משהו בסגנון, אבל טיפה יותר קרוב כדי שלא נבזבז חצי מהזמן על טיסות
אשמח לשמוע כל הצעה שעולה על דעתכן. תודה!


----------



## siki18 (17/4/12)

מה עם טנריף? 
גם מקום מדהים וגם הרבה יותר קרוב


----------



## simplicity83 (17/4/12)

כן, אני אברר על טנריף וזנזיבר 
השאלה אם זה לא אי שמתאים קצת יותר למבוגרים.. 
בא לנו שגם יהיה לאן ללכת לשתות ולצאת, ולא שהכל יהיה סגור כבר ב 21:00.. 
בכל אופן נבדוק, תודה!


----------



## siki18 (17/4/12)

מה עם איביזה? 
זה אחלה מקום לירח דבש, גם בטן גב וגם הרבה יותר צעיר


----------



## simplicity83 (17/4/12)

לשם אנחנו כבר מבוגרים  היינו לפני הצבא 
אבל המון תודה על העזרה וההצעות!  את מקסימה


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

טוב השרשור הזה כיפי מדי 
אפילו לא נעים לי לקרוא בו ביום כזה ):
אבל לגבי המלדיביים - שם יש לך את "חיי הלילה" שיש לך בריזורט, הופעות, מועדון וקשקשת שכזאת, אז לא לצפות ליותר מדי מהבחינה הזאת. את נמצאת באי שצריך לצאת ממנו בספינה וזה לא שתסעי לעיר הבירה (מאיים מסוימים זה גם שעתיים או בכלל מטוס מים), וגם לא הייתי בונה על מועדוני הלילה הלוהטים במדינה מוסלמית שבה אסור להשתזף טופלס


----------



## simplicity83 (19/4/12)

כמו שכתבתי, זה לא שאני מחפשת לרקוד טופלס על הבר ולשתות למוות  
גם כשהיינו בתאילנד היה יחסית רגוע כי היינו בריזורטים מפוארים ונהננו בטירוף (חוץ מקופנגן, שם יש מלא מסיבות וברים קרובים גם לריזורטים השווים).
בכל אופן אם המקום הוא מדהים כמו המלדיביים אז זה שווה את הכל, גם אם יותר רגוע.
חוץ מזה שאם זה קצת כמו קלאב מד, כמו שאת מתארת, אז יש לזה קטע.. גם בקלאב מד זה נשמע מטופש ואז כשנמצאים שם זה מצחיק.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

תקשיבי יש הבדל מאוד גדול 
במלדיביים זה ממש שונה מקלאב מד ודומיהם, לא משנה כמה הריזורט יהיה מפואר, כי כמעט ואין שם ילדים - זה לא נופש לכל המשפחה, אלא קונספט כזה נורא יוקרתי ופלצני. מה גם שאת תקועה על אי במדינהמוסלמית (שכולם נראים בה בכלל הודים). כלומר שום אמן אורח לא יגיע לשם אולי שחקן בוליוודי  הבילויים בלילה זה בערך הדבר האחרון באמת שתמצאי במקום כזה. 
לגבי תאילנד, מי שלא היה, למרות שזה כבר נהיה כאילו נדוש והכל, יש בה את השילוב המושלם לדעתי כי ביום ניתן למצוא את הרוגע והחופים המבודדים אם רוצים ובערב כן יש חיים. אם לא היינו שם, לגמרי הייתי נוסעת לשם.


----------



## ברבורה (16/4/12)

יש המלצה על מקום בארץ? 
אנחנו רוצים רק סופ"ש במקום יפה בארץ. יש המלצות?


----------



## yoli (17/4/12)

לדעתי 
צימר באזור הכנרת או רמת הגולן במקום עוצר נשימה יעשה את העבודה


----------



## simplicity83 (17/4/12)

יש איזור רצוי ותקציב מוגדר? 
הצימר הכי מהמם שיש הוא של פנחס וגסטון בלימן. 
יש בריכה פרטית וג׳קוזי לכל צימר וממש יפה שם!! כמובן שהמחיר בהתאם.. 
יש להם גם את המקום בשבי ציון שהוא יותר מלון בוטיק ויש בו 4 חדרים. לא הייתי אבל שמעתי שגם שם כיף ומפנק. 

אם אתם רוצים משהו עם מחיר יותר נורמלי אבל עדיין מפנק - הארמון ברמות
מעוצב כמו הבית שתמיד חלמתי עליו ובלי אף רקמה בורדו ״אותנטית״ כמו יותר מדי צימרים בארץ.. 

ולקינוח - אם אתם מחפשים משהו יותר אורבני אז יש את הוטל מונטיפיורי היפיפה ואת מלון בוטיק ורסנו ומלון נווה צדק, שניהם בנווה צדק


----------



## ברבורה (17/4/12)

ואוו תודה  
הוטל מונטיפיורי הוא אופציה!


----------



## Natalila (18/4/12)

אנחנו בתקווה 
טסים לטיול טראקים בניו זילנד.
רצינו משהו שלבטח יחשב כחוויה של פעם בחיים ואחר כך לא תהיה לנו הזדמנות לעשות (עם הילדים והכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## yoli (18/4/12)

וואו נשמע מעולה 
כמה זמן ומה עלות של דבר כזה מבוקש ?


----------



## Natalila (19/4/12)

אנחנו חושבים על 3 שבועות 
או חודש (אם נוכל חודש אז שבוע נהיה בתאילנד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
עוד לא ממש נכנסנו לזה, קודם צריך לעבור את החתונה.
העלויות מאוד תלויות בסגנון הטיול. הכרטיס לשם הוא מאוד יקר. המחיה גם לא זולה אבל אנחנו חושבים פשוט לקנות חומרי גלם ולהכין את האוכל, לישון באכסניות או בקתות וזה יוזיל את העלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בגדול, אבל ממש בגדול. כ-20 אלף שח לבן אדם לחודש. כך אני מאמינה.

מה הכיוון שלכם עד כה?


----------



## yoli (19/4/12)

נשמע חבל על הזמן  
אני בינתים בודקת : טנריף, זנזיבר . עוד בראשי הקט אני חושבת על סין /קריבים. מבררת מחירים בימים אלו ...בן זוגי רוצה עוד לחפש מקומות אך לדעתי הזמן הולך ואוזל.... אנחנו רוצים לנסוע בספטמבר, בחגים אתמול הסוכנות הנסיעות החמודה שאלה אם יש לי עוד אפשרויות חוץ מהחגים כי מלא.


----------



## NetaRose (19/4/12)

קוסטה ריקה ומקסיקו 
אז בשעה טובה סגרנו כרטיסים למקסיקו וקוסטה ריקה.
מראש השנה עד סוכות- שלושה שבועות (מתחתנים בסוף אוגוסט ומנצלים את חופשות החגים).
כשהתחלנו לבדוק לפני חודשיים מחירי הטיסות היו יותר זולים, אבל לא היינו בטוחים מה אנחנו רוצים.
ממליצה לכרטס כמה שיותר מוקדם (גם 6-8 חודשים מראש).


----------



## yoli (19/4/12)

מזל טוב!! 
סגרתם רק כרטיסים נכון -לא דיל?


----------



## זרימת חיים (19/4/12)

יאי זה בדיוק התכנון שלנו 
גם מבחינת יעד וגם מבחינת לו"ז
ממש אשמח לשמוע גם במסר מה התכנון שלכם ומה התקציב.
וגם על עלות הכרטיסים


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (19/4/12)

גם אני אשמח לשמוע


----------



## FalseAngel (19/4/12)

גם אני אשמח לשמוע קצת יותר פרטים בבקשה...


----------



## NetaRose (20/4/12)

יותר פרטים 
אז ככה-
סגרנו רק כרטיסים (לא כולל מלונות) בעלות 1500$ לאחד.
התכנון הוא לקחת מלון ביערות הגשם ולעשות טיולים שם ( הבנו שבמלון אפשר להזמין טיולי יום ולא מומלץ לשכור רכב).
במקסיקו התכנון הוא בטן-גב באזור המפרץ- קנקון, טולום, פלאיה דל כרמן.
אנחנו רק בשלב הראשוני של התכנון, מקווים שהטיסות היו ההוצאה הכי גדולה...
כאשר יהיו עוד פרטים נעדכן.


----------



## katushka3 (22/4/12)

יש לכן הצעה לירח דבש בהריון 
מתחתנים השבוע.....
תכננו לנסוע להודו, אבל נכנסתי להריון , היום שבוע עשירי,וזה  נראה לי לא ממש בטוח.
יש לכן הצעות לירח דבש של כשלושה שבועות שיכלול בטן גב ורפואה טובה על כל מקרה
שבוע מקסים לכולן


----------

